# In Memorium



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Pati,

I wish I had been able to help you. I know that I couldn't. It still doesn't seem that you are gone. I still can't cry properly about what happened.

I don't know where you are. I miss you. I hope you are at peace.

Pati D. August 16, 1958 - December 14, 2004

Rest in Peace.
I see that you saw no more options. I'm sorry I couldn't help you.

Love,
Sandy


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey, I found the lyrics to our favorite Cher boogie tune 
This one's for the good times.

"Put on my blue suede shoes
And I boarded the plane.
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues
In the middle of the pouring rain.
W.C. Handy - won't you look down over me?
I got a first-class ticket
But I'm as blue as a girl can be.

But I'm walking in Memphis
Walking with my feet ten feet off of Beale.
Walking in Memphis
But do I really feel the way I feel?

Saw the ghost of Elvis
On Union Avenue
Followed him up to the gates of Graceland
I watched him walk right through.
Now security they did not see him
They just hovered 'round his tomb
There's a pretty little thing,
Waiting for "The King"
Down in the Jungle Room.

Now I'm walking in Memphis
Walking with my feet ten feet off of Beale
Walking in Memphis
Do I really feel the way I feel?

They've got catfish on the table,
They've got gospel in the air,
And Reverend Green'd be glad to see you
When you haven't got a prayer.

You've got a prayer in Memphis ....

Now Gabriel plays the piano
Every Friday at the Hollywood
And they brought me down to see him
And they asked me if I would
Do a little number ...
And I sang with all my might

He said
"Tell me child are you a Christain"
I said "Well, I am tonight."

'Cause I'm walking in Memphis
Walking with my feet ten feet off of Beale
Walking in Memphis
But do I really feel the way I feel?

Walking in Memphis
Walking with my feet ten feet off of Beale
Walking in Memphis
But do I really feel the way I feel?

Put on my blue suede shoes......"

Bee Cool 8)


----------

